# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Όνειρα...

## elisabet

Δεν ξέρω αν το θέμα ταιριάζει εδώ ή θα πρεπε να το ανοίξω στο με καφέ και συμπάθεια, ας μεταφερθεί αν κριθεί καλύτερο.
Ήθελα απλά να μιλήσουμε για όνειρα, βλέπετε όνειρα; Άσχημα ή όμορφα; Επηρεάζεστε από αυτά;

Εγώ θυμάμαι αρκετά, πολλές φορές παρατηρώ οτι η διάθεση μου επηρεάζεται έντονα από ένα καλό ή άσχημο όνειρο. Ως αγχωτικός τύπος βλέπω αρκετά όνειρα με άγχος, κλασικό όνειρο με διάφορες μικρές παραλλαγές όταν είμαι σε περίοδο άγχους είναι να δω οτι χρωστάω ακόμα μαθήματα για το πτυχίο μου (αν και έχουν περάσει πολλά χρόνια από τότε που ήμουν φοιτήτρια!) ή ακόμα πιο πίσω να δω οτι έχω αγγλικά και είμαι αδιάβαστη! (προφανώς είχα μεγάλο άγχος τα αγγλικά ως μαθήτρια, είχα πολύ αυστηρή καθηγήτρια!).

Μερικές φορές, πιο σπάνια, βλέπω νεκρούς, άτομα δικά μου δηλαδή που έχουν πεθάνει. Αυτό τις περισσότερες φορές μου δημιουργεί ηρεμία και γαλήνη όταν ξυπνάω, νιώθω σα να τους έχω συναντήσει στα αλήθεια. Θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά ότι μετά τον θάνατο ενός πολύ κοντινού μου προσώπου σε δυστύχημα για πολλά χρόνια δεν τον είχα ονειρευτεί ποτέ. Όταν τον ονειρεύτηκα ένιωσα τέτοια γαλήνη και ηρεμία που θεωρώ οτι αυτό το όνειρο ήταν η αιτία να αποδεχτώ τελικά και να συμβιβαστώ με τον θάνατο του. Είχα δει πως επέστρεψε μόνο για λίγο για να με δει, πανύψηλος σαν γίγαντας και πανέμορφος, μου είπε πως έχει κάνει οικογένεια και παιδιά και πως είναι καλά εκεί που είναι και με πήρε αγκαλιά να με κάνει σβούρες όπως έκανε όταν ήμουν παιδί. Μετά με αποχαιρέτησε και έφυγε πάλι κι έτσι τέλειωσε το όνειρο αλλά ήταν τόσο όμορφο το συναίσθημα που παρόλο που πάνε χρόνια ακόμα το θυμάμαι.

Μερικές φορές νιώθω οτι τα όνειρα μου με προειδοποιούν για κάτι. Δεν θα τα έλεγα προφητικά γιατί δεν πιστεύω σε τέτοια, η εξήγηση που δίνω είναι ότι ίσως λειτουργεί κάπως η διαίσθηση μου με αποτέλεσμα να μοιάζουν κάποια σαν προφητικά.

Πάντως τα τελευταία χρόνια τα παρατηρώ πια περισσότερο, νομίζω οτι αρκετές φορές μου δίνουν πληροφορίες για τα συναισθήματα μου ή για το μέσα μου γενικά που συνειδητά δυσκολεύομαι να αντιληφθώ.

Γράψτε εμπειρίες αν θέλετε, δικά σας όνειρα ή πώς τα αξιολογείτε γενικά στην ζωή σας, πόση σημασία τους δίνετε κτλ

----------


## nakos

To μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη Διαχείριση λόγω παραβίασης των Όρων Χρήσης του forum

----------


## elisabet

Για δες που τελικά δεν έκανα μια τρύπα στο νερό. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Remedy

τους δινω σημασια μονο αν μου λενε κατι που δεν ξερω ηδη, γιατι ξερω οτι ουτε προφητικα ειναι, ουτε μηνυματα απο τον σειριο φερνουν.
επομενως δεν θα με επηρρεασει να δω αγχωτικο ονειρο σε περιοδο που κατι με αγχωνει, η καλο ονειρο σε περιοδο που ειμαι ηρεμη.
με επηρρεαζουν σε διαθεση πολυ κντα στο ξυπνημα, οχι για πολλη ωρα δηλαδη, για τους ιδιους λογους.

παρατηρω οτι υπαρχουν ονειρα που ειναι "σαν ονειρα" και το εχεις και σαν αισθηση αυτο δλδ, οτι εβλεπες κατι που ηταν επιφανειακο κι αμεσως απεμπλάκεις μολις ξύπνησες και ονειρα που ειναι τοσο βαθια και αληθοφανη, που ξυπνας με τα ιδια συναισθηματα του ονειρου και τα κρατας για ωρα.
αυτο δεν νομιζω να εχει να κανει με το σταδιο του υπνου, μιας και θυμομαστε ονειρα απο συγκεκριμενο σταδιο του υπνου, νομιζω. πρεπει να εχει να κανει απο το ποσο βαθια συνδεση με το υποσυνειδο εχουν? ή με τις βαθυτερες αναγκες, εχουν? με απωθημενες αναγκες? κατι τετοιο νομιζω.

επισης, με αγαπημενο νεκρο ατομο, ενοιωσα σαν να ζουσε, αλλα δεν μου εδωσε καμια πληροφορια αν καπου εχει παει και κατι εχει κανει :) 
απλα ενα "αχ ηταν κι αυτος εκει, ζουσε".

----------


## deletedmember29082017

*To μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη Διαχείριση λόγω παραβίασης των 'Ορων Χρήσης του forum*

----------


## Remedy

αστεια τριτης δημοτικου, μυαλο επισης, προφανως και εμφανιση...

----------


## nikos2

> , προφανως και εμφανιση...


αυτο πρεπει να το θεωρησει ως κοπλιμεντο

----------


## Remedy

> αυτο πρεπει να το θεωρησει ως κοπλιμεντο


γιαυτο το ειπα κι εγω....

----------


## nikos2

εμενα απο τα ονειρα περισσοτερο μου αρεσουν οι ονειρωξεις με τα σχετικα
εφιαλτες βλεπω αλλα σπανια ευτυχως.

----------


## elisabet

> τους δινω σημασια μονο αν μου λενε κατι που δεν ξερω ηδη, γιατι ξερω οτι ουτε προφητικα ειναι, ουτε μηνυματα απο τον σειριο φερνουν.
> επομενως δεν θα με επηρρεασει να δω αγχωτικο ονειρο σε περιοδο που κατι με αγχωνει, η καλο ονειρο σε περιοδο που ειμαι ηρεμη.
> με επηρρεαζουν σε διαθεση πολυ κντα στο ξυπνημα, οχι για πολλη ωρα δηλαδη, για τους ιδιους λογους.
> 
> *παρατηρω οτι υπαρχουν ονειρα που ειναι "σαν ονειρα" και το εχεις και σαν αισθηση αυτο δλδ, οτι εβλεπες κατι που ηταν επιφανειακο κι αμεσως απεμπλάκεις μολις ξύπνησες και ονειρα που ειναι τοσο βαθια και αληθοφανη, που ξυπνας με τα ιδια συναισθηματα του ονειρου και τα κρατας για ωρα.*
> αυτο δεν νομιζω να εχει να κανει με το σταδιο του υπνου, μιας και θυμομαστε ονειρα απο συγκεκριμενο σταδιο του υπνου, νομιζω. πρεπει να εχει να κανει απο το ποσο βαθια συνδεση με το υποσυνειδο εχουν? ή με τις βαθυτερες αναγκες, εχουν? με απωθημενες αναγκες? κατι τετοιο νομιζω.
> 
> επισης, με αγαπημενο νεκρο ατομο, ενοιωσα σαν να ζουσε, αλλα δεν μου εδωσε καμια πληροφορια αν καπου εχει παει και κατι εχει κανει :) 
> απλα ενα "αχ ηταν κι αυτος εκει, ζουσε".


Αυτό ναι κι εγώ το χω παρατηρήσει! Είναι μερικά που απλά με επηρεάζουν εκείνες τις στιγμές λίγο μετά το ξύπνημα και μετά απλά τα ξεχνάω, αλλά σε μερικά άλλα η αίσθηση ή το συναίσθημα παραμένουν πολύ ζωντανά σαν να τα έζησα στα αλήθεια. Δεν ξέρω γιατί συμβαίνει. Ίσως είναι αυτό που λες οτι έχουν περισσότερη ή πιο βαθιά σύνδεση με το υποσυνείδητο ή με κάποιες ανάγκες...

Σε μένα ήταν ομιλητικός!! :) Ήξερα ότι είχε πεθάνει, αλλά και καλά γύρισε για λίγο (αυτό που όλα είναι λογικά στα όνειρα) και ρωτώντας τον πού είναι και γιατί δεν ήρθε όλα αυτα τα χρόνια εκείνος μου απάντησε οτι είναι καλά, ότι έχει κάνει οικογένεια αλλά πως δεν μπορεί να έρχεται συχνά ούτε να μένει πολύ. Αυτό προφανώς ήταν και ευσεβής πόθος ή ανάγκη μου το να πιστέψω οτι το αγαπημένο μου πρόσωπο μετά τον θάνατο δεν χάθηκε, αλλά κάπου, κάπως υπαρχει. Ακόμα κι έτσι όμως το όνειρο ήταν ανακουφιστικό και υπερβολικά όμορφο! Θυμάμαι ότι για μέρες είχα ένα τεράστιο χαμόγελο σα να ήταν αλήθεια! Παρόλο που το θέλω πολύ πάντως, δεν έχω ξαναδεί τον συγκεκριμένο στον ύπνο μου ποτέ.

Επίσης θυμάμαι πιο παλιά όνειρο πολύ έντονο που επαναλαμβανόταν για αρκετά βράδια, λες κι έβαζα ταινία.

----------


## elisabet

> εμενα απο τα ονειρα περισσοτερο μου αρεσουν οι ονειρωξεις με τα σχετικα
> εφιαλτες βλεπω αλλα σπανια ευτυχως.


Εφιάλτες με την έννοια αίματα, τέρατα κάποιος επαθε κατι κτλ ούτε κι εγώ βλέπω...βλέπω όμως κάποιες φορές αναλόγως τα διαστήματα και σε τι φάση είμαι εκείνη την περίοδο αγχωτικά ή κάπως μελαγχολικά. Που ξυπνάω με μια άσχημη διάθεση πάντως.

----------


## Natalia_sups

Εμενα μου εχει τυχει να δω απο τα λεγομενα "προφητικα" η καλυτερα διαισθητικα. Πιστευω πως απλα το μυαλο μου συγκεντρωνε ασυνειδητα πραγματικες ανεπαισθητες πληροφοριες και ενδειξεις στην καθημερινοτητα μου, στον υπνο μου επςξεργαζοταν αυτες τις πληροφοριες και μου εβγαζε το αποτελεσμα σε ονειρα. Πχ εχει τυχει να δω λιγες εβδομαδες πριν μαθω οτι με απατουσε ενας πρωην ονειρο οτι ηταν ψυχρος και κακος μαζι μου και τσιλιμπουρδιζε με καποια αλλη απροκαλυπτα μπροστα στα ματια μου. Ξυπνησα, του το ειπα, γελασαμε, και λιγο καιρο μετα...ε τα γνωστα :P
Προφανως και ειχε πιασει το μυαλο μου ασυνειδητα πραγματικες ενδειξεις οτι κατι δεν παει καλα στη σχεση μας/στη συμπεριφορα του, ενδειξεις που στον ξυπνιο μου δεν χαμπαριαζα στο ελαχιστοτατο, περα βρεχει...αλλα ηταν εκει και το ονειρο το προφητεψε, λολ. 
Και αυτο μου συνεβη πολλαπλες φορες μετα το αρχικο σοκ...εβλεπα σχετικο ονειρο, μπαμ, την επομενη μερα ηταν αληθεια, λολ. 

Επισης ειχα ονειρα που με βοηθουσαν να επεξεργαστω/συνειδητοποιησω καποια πραγματα μεσα μου και να ανακουφιστω. Θα τα ελεγα ισως θεραπευτικα...Πχ ενα διαστημα αφου ειχα χωρισει ειδα ονειρο οτι ημασταν ξανα μαζι...και ενιωθα ασχημα, ξενερωτα σε αυτο το ονειρο μου, σε φαση "τι σκατα ειναι αυτο; Ευχαριστω δεν θα παρω". Και ξυπνησα και λεω κοιτα να δεις, και να παρακαλαγε σερνομενος παλι εχω ξενερωσει τερμα, τελειωσε. Και καπως ετσι μπηκε οριστικο τελος μεσα μου σε αυτο. 

Κατα τα αλλα ασχημα ονειρα με τερατα και δολοφονους και να με κηνυγανε και να πεφτω και τετοια εχω πολυυυ καιρο να δω. 
Κατα καιρους βλεπω ομως ονειρα στα οποια πεθαινουν/εχουν πεθανει αγαπημενα κοντινα μου προσωπα. Προσφατα ειδα πχ οτι ειχε πεθανει ο πατερας μου και θρηνουσα μεσα στο ονειρο μου και ξυπνησα με τοοοσο σκατα διαθεση...σχεδον σαν να ειχα τραυματιστει ψυχικα με αυτο το ονειρο. Αυτο πιστευω εχει να κανει απλα με φοβους και αγχος μαλλον...
Στο παρελθον εχω δει τουλαχιστον πεντε φορες οτι πεθανε/πεθαινει η μητερα μου...δεν ξερω τι φαση παιζει με το μυαλο μου και παντα τους ξεκανει, λολ. 
Ωστοσο εχει κι αυτο πιστευω να κανει με πραγματα που θελω να επεξεργαστω μεσα μου...που δεν εχουν να κανουν τοσο με την απωλεια, αλλα ισως με την σχεση μας και την ζωη της, τα απωθημενα της, τις εκρεμμοτητες της, την ζωη που δεν θα προλαβει να ζησει, τα οσα δεν θα προλαβει να καταλαβει, την πληρωση που δεν θα καραφερει να νιωσει, την κατανοηση στην οποια δεν θα καταφερουμε να φτασουμε, τα οσα μετανιωνει, τα οσα θα βαραινουν αναποφευκτα εμενα...Δεν ξερω αν υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που πεθαινουν με ελαφρια καρδια και χωρις φορτια απο τη ζωη που εζησαν...ξερω ωστοσο πως πολλα βαραινουν τους γονεις μου και τις καρδιες τους και περα του οτι με στενοχωρει αυτο πολυ, σχεδον με προσδιοριζει ως το ατομο που ειμαι και θα ειμαι. 

Ενιγουει ξεφυγα σε ασχετες αναλυσεις λολ. 
Ονειρα...τι αλλα ονειρα. Καλα τα σπασμενα/πεσμενα δοντια κλασσικο. Συχνα νομιζω οτι θα ξυπνησω φαφουτα λολ. Εκει απλα ανακουφιζομαι που ξυπναω και βλεπω οτι μπορω να φαω μπριζολιτσα και σημερα, αρα ολα καλα :P

----------


## elis

Ναταλάκι 
https://youtu.be/PD-iHHmf5cs

----------


## elisabet

> ]Εμενα μου εχει τυχει να δω απο τα λεγομενα "προφητικα" η καλυτερα διαισθητικα. Πιστευω πως απλα το μυαλο μου συγκεντρωνε ασυνειδητα πραγματικες ανεπαισθητες πληροφοριες και ενδειξεις στην καθημερινοτητα μου, στον υπνο μου επςξεργαζοταν αυτες τις πληροφοριες και μου εβγαζε το αποτελεσμα σε ονειρα.[/B] Πχ εχει τυχει να δω λιγες εβδομαδες πριν μαθω οτι με απατουσε ενας πρωην ονειρο οτι ηταν ψυχρος και κακος μαζι μου και τσιλιμπουρδιζε με καποια αλλη απροκαλυπτα μπροστα στα ματια μου. Ξυπνησα, του το ειπα, γελασαμε, και λιγο καιρο μετα...ε τα γνωστα :P
> Προφανως και ειχε πιασει το μυαλο μου ασυνειδητα πραγματικες ενδειξεις οτι κατι δεν παει καλα στη σχεση μας/στη συμπεριφορα του, ενδειξεις που στον ξυπνιο μου δεν χαμπαριαζα στο ελαχιστοτατο, περα βρεχει...αλλα ηταν εκει και το ονειρο το προφητεψε, λολ. 
> Και αυτο μου συνεβη πολλαπλες φορες μετα το αρχικο σοκ...εβλεπα σχετικο ονειρο, μπαμ, την επομενη μερα ηταν αληθεια, λολ. 
> 
> Επισης ειχα ονειρα που με βοηθουσαν να επεξεργαστω/συνειδητοποιησω καποια πραγματα μεσα μου και να ανακουφιστω. Θα τα ελεγα ισως θεραπευτικα...Πχ ενα διαστημα αφου ειχα χωρισει ειδα ονειρο οτι ημασταν ξανα μαζι...και ενιωθα ασχημα, ξενερωτα σε αυτο το ονειρο μου, σε φαση "τι σκατα ειναι αυτο; Ευχαριστω δεν θα παρω". Και ξυπνησα και λεω κοιτα να δεις, και να παρακαλαγε σερνομενος παλι εχω ξενερωσει τερμα, τελειωσε. Και καπως ετσι μπηκε οριστικο τελος μεσα μου σε αυτο. 
> 
> Κατα τα αλλα ασχημα ονειρα με τερατα και δολοφονους και να με κηνυγανε και να πεφτω και τετοια εχω πολυυυ καιρο να δω. 
> Κατα καιρους βλεπω ομως ονειρα στα οποια πεθαινουν/εχουν πεθανει αγαπημενα κοντινα μου προσωπα. Προσφατα ειδα πχ οτι ειχε πεθανει ο πατερας μου και θρηνουσα μεσα στο ονειρο μου και ξυπνησα με τοοοσο σκατα διαθεση...σχεδον σαν να ειχα τραυματιστει ψυχικα με αυτο το ονειρο. Αυτο πιστευω εχει να κανει απλα με φοβους και αγχος μαλλον...
> Στο παρελθον εχω δει τουλαχιστον πεντε φορες οτι πεθανε/πεθαινει η μητερα μου...δεν ξερω τι φαση παιζει με το μυαλο μου και παντα τους ξεκανει, λολ. 
> ...


Αυτό ακριβώς εννοούσα κι εγώ!!! Δεν πιστεύω στα προφητικά όνειρα με την έννοια της πρόβλεψης αλλά ακριβώς όπως το περιγράφεις μου έχει συμβεί πάμπολλες φορές! Κι αυτή την εξήγηση δίνω και εγώ, ότι μάλλον πιάνω κάποια ασυνείδητα χωρίς να μπορώ να τα επεξεργαστώ κ στον ύπνο μου γίνεται η επεξεργασία και βγαίνουν με εικόνες!
Πιο πρόσφατο τέτοιο είδα πριν κάμποσο καιρό τον πρώην μου (με τον οποίο διατηρούσαμε μια κάποια εντελώς τυπική επαφή) σαν ζητιάνο ή προφήτη ή κάτι τέτοιο με κόσμο μαζεμένο γύρω του να μιλάει και να τον ακουν. Εγώ είχα παει λέει εκδρομή εκεί με φίλες και πέσαμε τυχαία πάνω του και μόλις τον είδα ταράχτηκα και έφυγα χωρίς να του μιλήσω κι έπεισα τις φίλες μου να πάμε αλλού. Ανεβήκαμε ένα βουνό με πολύ κόπο κι όταν φτάσαμε στην κορυφή νάτος πάλι μπροστά μας ο πρώην!!! Κ εγω λεει σκεφτόμουν "μα πάλι εδω, τι ατυχία είναι αυτή;" και μέχρι να γυρίσω το βλέμα μου κι αφού ετοιμαζόμουν πάλι να φύγω με καλεί ο μαγαζάτορας μέσα και μου λέει "εντάξει μη φύγεις αυτή τη φορά, κατάλαβε την βλακεία του κι έφυγε μόνος του για να μην σε ενοχλεί" και βγαίνοντας ο πρώην είχε όντως φύγει από το μαγαζί.
Λίγες μέρες μετά είναι που χα κάνει κ ένα θέμα εδώ γιατί ο πρώην είχε σκάσει μύτη ξαφνικά σε ένα δικό μου στέκι κι είχα γίνει τούρμπο. Ε αυτό θεωρώ πως λειτούργησε κάπως έτσι, κάπως το χα ψυχανεμιστεί ότι θα το κανε φαίνεται κ μου βγήκε σε όνειρο.

Εγω δεν βλέπω πια οτι πεθαίνουν οι δικοί μου, παλιότερα το βλεπα πολύ ότι πεθαίνει ο πατέρας μου. Κι αυτό που επαναλαμβανόταν αρκετά ήταν ότι είχα πεθάνει εγώ κ πήγαινα σε ένα μέρος όπου με βάζανε σε γιγαντοθόνες να βλέπω όσα "άσχημα" είχα κάνει, πού δεν είχα φερθεί σωστά κτλ κι ότι αυτό ήταν η τιμωρία μου. Τύψεις κι ενοχές προφανώς στο φουλ τότε, ούρλιαζε το σύστημα!

Ένα ωραίο είναι όταν είχα δει οτι πετάω!!! τιφοβερό συναίσθημα! Και πετούσα σε στυλ σουπερμαν με τα χέρια μπροστά! χαχαχα

----------


## elisabet

Ναταλία άσχετο : γράφεις καθόλου; γιατί αυτά τα διαισθητικά που λες πολύ πιθανό να σου βγαίνουν και στο γραπτό αν γράφεις. Σε μένα όταν γράφω μου βγαίνουν χωρίς να το καταλαβαίνω. Ένα διάστημα πίστευα κιόλας οτι μπορεί να τα προκαλώ να συμβαίνουν με την έννοια της αυτοεκπληρούμενης προφητείας, αλλά τελικά έχω καταλήξει πως είναι περισσότερο όπως τα όνειρα και η διαίσθηση.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Ναταλία άσχετο : γράφεις καθόλου; γιατί αυτά τα διαισθητικά που λες πολύ πιθανό να σου βγαίνουν και στο γραπτό αν γράφεις. Σε μένα όταν γράφω μου βγαίνουν χωρίς να το καταλαβαίνω. Ένα διάστημα πίστευα κιόλας οτι μπορεί να τα προκαλώ να συμβαίνουν με την έννοια της αυτοεκπληρούμενης προφητείας, αλλά τελικά έχω καταλήξει πως είναι περισσότερο όπως τα όνειρα και η διαίσθηση.


Εξαρταται τι εννοεις με το αν γραφω...ημερολογιο κι ετσι οχι...παλια εγραφα στιχους η οτι μου κατεβει, αλα "τεχνικη αυτοματης γραφης"...τετοιες μαλακιτσες.
Πλεον το εχω χασει τελειως αυτο, εχω σταματησει να γραφω. 
Οσο για το ονειρο με το πεταγμα πρεπει να ηταν πολυ ωραιο...εγω ενα ετσι ωραιο ονειρο με αισθημα ευφοριας δεν μπορω να θυμηθω γαμωτο...ολα περιεργη η μελαγχολικη διαθεση μου βγαζουν ακομα και θετικα να ειναι. Η μελαγχολια παντα ειναι εκει (κοψοφλεβιαρα στον πυρηνα του ειναι μου απανεκαθεν χαχαχαχα)

----------


## elisabet

> Εξαρταται τι εννοεις με το αν γραφω...ημερολογιο κι ετσι οχι...παλια εγραφα στιχους η οτι μου κατεβει, αλα "τεχνικη αυτοματης γραφης"...τετοιες μαλακιτσες.
> Πλεον το εχω χασει τελειως αυτο, εχω σταματησει να γραφω. 
> Οσο για το ονειρο με το πεταγμα πρεπει να ηταν πολυ ωραιο...εγω ενα ετσι ωραιο ονειρο με αισθημα ευφοριας δεν μπορω να θυμηθω γαμωτο...ολα περιεργη η μελαγχολικη διαθεση μου βγαζουν ακομα και θετικα να ειναι. Η μελαγχολια παντα ειναι εκει (κοψοφλεβιαρα στον πυρηνα του ειναι μου απανεκαθεν χαχαχαχα)



Ναι στιχους και γενικά ο, τι σου ρθει εννοώ. Γιατί από οτι καταλαβαίνω μοιάζουμε λίγο (έχω αργόστροφο δίσκο λέω εγώ χαχα) και αργούμε να επεξεργαστούμε πράγματα την στιγμή που συμβαίνουν οπότε βγαίνουν μετά με την μορφή διαίσθησης ή κάτι τέτοιο. Οπότε όπως και στα όνειρα, έτσι και στο γράψιμο βγαίνει αυτό.

Α κι από ωραία δεν έχω παράπονο εγώ, βλέπω και τέτοια! Το πέταγμα ήταν κορυφή, αλλά πολλές φορές βλέπω οτι κολυμπαω πχ με ένα αίσθημα απόλαυσης και ηρεμίας ή ελευθερίας βρε παιδί μου...τέτοια αίσθηση. Γενικά όσα είναι ωραία έχω παρατηρήσει ότι έχουν την αίσθηση της ελευθερίας μέσα, εκεί τη βρίσκω μάλλον.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Ναι στιχους και γενικά ο, τι σου ρθει εννοώ. Γιατί από οτι καταλαβαίνω μοιάζουμε λίγο (έχω αργόστροφο δίσκο λέω εγώ χαχα) και αργούμε να επεξεργαστούμε πράγματα την στιγμή που συμβαίνουν οπότε βγαίνουν μετά με την μορφή διαίσθησης ή κάτι τέτοιο. Οπότε όπως και στα όνειρα, έτσι και στο γράψιμο βγαίνει αυτό.
> 
> Α κι από ωραία δεν έχω παράπονο εγώ, βλέπω και τέτοια! Το πέταγμα ήταν κορυφή, αλλά πολλές φορές βλέπω οτι κολυμπαω πχ με ένα αίσθημα απόλαυσης και ηρεμίας ή ελευθερίας βρε παιδί μου...τέτοια αίσθηση. Γενικά όσα είναι ωραία έχω παρατηρήσει ότι έχουν την αίσθηση της ελευθερίας μέσα, εκεί τη βρίσκω μάλλον.


Χαχα μπορει να ισχυει η θεωρια σου τι να πω, δεν ξερω :) 
Εγω αισθηση ελευθεριας ουτε στον υπνο μου ουτε στον ξυπνιο μου βλεπω παντως. Σορυ για το ξςνερωτο σχολιο αλλα τωρα το συνειδητοποιησα.

----------


## Remedy

οταν βλεπεις νεκρους , ανθρωπους που ζουνε, εχει πεθανει κατι στην σχεση σας, δεν εχει να κανει με προφητεια.

----------


## savatage

> Για δες που τελικά δεν έκανα μια τρύπα στο νερό. Ευχαριστώ


Ουαου κινητοποιηθηκε η vasia05 Μπραβο μπραβο!

Λοιπον στο θεμα ονειρα.
Ηρεμια και γαληνη λογω καποιου ονειρου δε θυμαμαι να εχω νιωσει.
Εχω παντως κανει ονειρα κατα παραγγελια. "Σημερα θελω να δω αυτον" και τον εβλεπα.. :P
Επισης, θυμαμαι χαρακτηριστικα καποιες φορες να ανοιγω τα ματια μου ξαφνικα ενω εβλεπα καποιο ευχαριστο ονειρο και να λεω "οχι θελω να δω και τη συνεχεια" :P Δοκιμασε το :)
Εχω δει κατα καιρους ανθρωπους μου που εχουν πεθανει, τους βλεπω σαν παρουσιες μεσα σε αλλες καταστασεις ή τους βλεπω να υπαρχουν κανονικα και να αλληλεπιδραμε οπως οταν ζουσαν.

Ονειρα φρικιαστικα δε βλεπω, βλεπω ομως μερικα αγχωτικα. 
Τωρα που παιρνω το εφεξορ το οποιο δυστυχως εχει αυξησει πααααρα πολυ τα ονειρα σε καθημερινη βαση, βλεπω κουλα ονειρα. Πραγματα ασυνδιαστα μεταξυ τους, να μπλεκονται ασχετα σεναρια και να παρεμβαλλεται το ενα μεσα στο αλλο χωρις λογικη.
Πολυ ενοχλητικο.
Τωρα συνειδητοποιω παντως οτι ευχαριστο ονειρο, απο αυτα που σε κανουν να ξυπνας με χαμογελο εχω παρα πολυ καιρο να δω...

----------


## elisabet

> οταν βλεπεις νεκρους , ανθρωπους που ζουνε, εχει πεθανει κατι στην σχεση σας, δεν εχει να κανει με προφητεια.


Οχι απαραίτητα. Μπορεί να ναι κι αυτό που λες βέβαια, αλλά εγώ έβλεπα συνεχώς τον πατέρα μου οτι έχει πεθάνει, που ο πατέρας μου όμως ήταν σοβαρά άρρωστος και τον τρέχαμε κάθε τρεις και λίγο στα νοσοκομεία. Οπότε νομίζω στην δική μου περίπτωση ήταν περισσότερο φόβος ή άγχος που εκφραζόταν στο όνειρο ή ότι προσπαθούσα να επεξεργαστώ το ενδεχόμενο του θανάτου του που στην κανονική ζωή μου απαγόρευα να το σκεφτώ. Σα να προσπαθούσα να προετοιμαστώ για αυτό το ενδεχόμενο, έτσι το καταλάβαινα εγώ.

Προφητικό σε καμιά περίπτωση, ζει και βασιλεύει ο πατέρας μου :)

----------


## elisabet

> Ουαου κινητοποιηθηκε η vasia05 Μπραβο μπραβο!
> 
> Λοιπον στο θεμα ονειρα.
> Ηρεμια και γαληνη λογω καποιου ονειρου δε θυμαμαι να εχω νιωσει.
> Εχω παντως κανει ονειρα κατα παραγγελια. "Σημερα θελω να δω αυτον" και τον εβλεπα.. :P
> Επισης, θυμαμαι χαρακτηριστικα καποιες φορες να ανοιγω τα ματια μου ξαφνικα ενω εβλεπα καποιο ευχαριστο ονειρο και να λεω "οχι θελω να δω και τη συνεχεια" :P Δοκιμασε το :)
> Εχω δει κατα καιρους ανθρωπους μου που εχουν πεθανει, τους βλεπω σαν παρουσιες μεσα σε αλλες καταστασεις ή τους βλεπω να υπαρχουν κανονικα και να αλληλεπιδραμε οπως οταν ζουσαν.
> 
> Ονειρα φρικιαστικα δε βλεπω, βλεπω ομως μερικα αγχωτικα. 
> ...


Ε μα πια! Έμαθα να κάνω και αναφορά πάντως, βγήκε κάτι θετικό απ΄την υπόθεση :)

Πώς παραγγέλνεις όνειρα βρε savatage?? ΚΙ εγώ θέλω! Το χω προσπαθήσει αλλά μάταια!

Αλήθεια, το λέω σε σένα αλλά απευθύνομαι και σε άλλους που κάνουν ή έκαναν σε κάποια φάση ψυχοθεραπεία, όταν ξεκινήσατε με τον ψυχολόγο είδατε κανένα όνειρο σε σχέση με αυτό;
Εγώ είχα δει. Ήμουν στο αυτοκίνητο σε ένα στενό δρομάκι και προσπαθώντας να κάνω αναστροφή το αυτοκίνητο κόλλησε στην άκρη του δρόμου που απο κάτω ήταν γκρεμός. Φοβόμουν να αφήσω το φρένο γιατί υπήρχε περίπτωση να έφευγα πίσω αλλά ήθελα να το προσπαθήσω , δεν είχα καταλάβει ακριβώς τον κίνδυνο και τότε εμφανίστηκε κάποιος άγνωστος άντρας και μου είπε να μην κάνω τίποτα και να περιμένω να φωνάξει βοήθεια να με τραβήξουν γιατί θα έπεφτα από κάτω. Ζήτησα από τους άλλους (κάποιοι πολύ δικοί μου και φίλοι) που ήταν μέσα στο αυτοκίνητο να κατέβουν για να μη ρισκάρουμε να πέσουμε όλοι μαζί και προσπαθούσα να κρατηθώ με πατημένο φρένο μέχρι να έρθει βοήθεια.

Αυτό νομίζω οτι αφορούσε ξεκάθαρα την ψυχοθεραπεία, το είχα δει τις πρώτες μέρες που πήγα και πριν αποφασίσω οτι θα συνεχίσω.

----------


## savatage

Αληθεια δεν ξερω πώς το πετυχαινα. Σκεφτομουν πολυ εντονα καποιον συγεκριμενα πριν κοιμηθω και ελεγα θελω να τον δω στον υπνο μου σημερα και ντεμν ιτ... πετυχαινε!! Το ακομα πιο κουλο ηταν οταν ειχα να επικοινωνησω με εναν εφηβικο μου ψιλοερωτα(τσιμπημα/κολλημα ηταν βασικα) καμμια πενταετια, τον βλεπω στο ονειρο μου και ξυπναω και μου εχει κανει αντ στο φουμπου... wtf?!?!?
Ονειρο σχετικο με την ψυχοθεραπεια δε θυμαμαι να εχω δει.

Παντως μια πολυ καλη φιλη μου μου εχει περιγραψει ονειρα προφητικα που εχει δει και με εχει αφησει αφωνη. Δε μου εχει συμβει ποτε.

----------


## Macgyver

Υπολογιζω πολυ τα ονειρα μου , μου βγαινουν , δεν βλεπω εφιαλτες συνηθως , εκτος κι αν εχω φαει το αγκλεορα πριν κοιμηθω .................παντα δρω βασει διαισθησεως ομως , την υπολογιζω στο επακρο, πιο πολυ κι απ την λογικη , και δεν εχω βγει χαμενος ....... εχω επενδυσει τρελλα ποσα βασει διαισθησεως , και εχω εγκρινει η απορριψει ανθρωπους παντα βασει διαισθησεως , δλδ πως μου καθεται κατι στο μυαλο , καλα η κακα ................... τα ονειρα , αν εμπεριεχουν συναισθημα, δεν ειναι προφητικα , αυτα που βλεπεις αμετοχος συναισθηματικα , μπορει ναναι προφητικα , οσον αφορα εμενα παντα ........ κι ο πατερας μου , πολυ επιτυχημενος ανθρωπος , παντα δρουσε βασει διαισθησης , οχι λογικης ......
ισως ειμαι λιγο ονειροπαρμενος , τα γεγονοτα ομως , δεν δειχνουν κατι τετοιο.......τουναντιον , οποτε δεν ακουσα διαισθηση , την πατησα ........

----------


## Guilty

Τα τελευταία χρόνια δινω μεγαλη σημασια στα όνειρα.. Ίσως περισσότερη αποτι θα έπρεπε  Προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι υπάρχουν όνειρα προφητικα..Και όνειρα υποσυνείδητου. Τουλάχιστον έτσι τα ξεχωρίζω εγω. Τουλάχιστον 3 φορες το χρονο βλεπω οτι μου πέφτουν τα δόντια. Πιο μικρη εβλεπα οτι οδηγούσα. Ενώ δεν ήξερα. Τα τελευταία χρόνια βλεπω οτι ειμαι συνοδηγός. Τα οποία τα έχω ανάλυσει για όνειρα του υποσυνείδητου μου . Τα προφητικα όνειρα μου βγαίνουν την ίδια μέρα. Όπως ένας τσακωμός..

Εστάλη από SM-A520F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------

